# Pressemeldung: Lutz Hülße im Sportfischercenter Langenhorn



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2006)

*Lutz Hülße im Sportfischercenter Langenhorn*

Am 03. und 04. März steht Lutz Hülße für die Angler zur Verfügung.
Freitag ab 17 Uhr und Samstag ab 9 Uhr geht es um folgende Themen:

>>Feederfischen im Fluss (Elbe)
>>Feederfischen im Stillwasser
>>Beachfeedern (Brandungsangeln mit „Körbchen“)
>>Plattfischangeln mit der Feederrute

Ab einem Einkauf ab 10 Euro von Lutz Hülße – Produkten gibt es die DVD „Feederfischen“ kostenlos dazu.

Georg Heinz
Sportfischercenter Langenhorn
Langenhorner Chaussee 184
22415  Hamburg
www.sportfischercenter.ce

Hier geths zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

